# Need help on intense sounds



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Hey I could use some help here. I ordered a couple of Michael Stearns CDs to use for some music for my haunted forest sound effects---but I do need a really intense horror for the walk thru the cemetery and need suggestions on that!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

When you say intense horror, what do you have in mind you wanted to hear, what sound effects mixed in / type of sound effects, sound track music,.... ?


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Dark lord-----I have used "The Grudge" in the past with what I call "intense." For my graveyard scene I would like to hear something along that line but have whispered ghostly sounds in the wind off and on.


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

You can download audacity and then get sounds from different halloween cd's and cut them together. I mixed my own track for this years maze.


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sandpipr ... if you have a more solid idea of what you'd like I could possible work something out. Will need more to go on however, as intense can be a lot of different things to people.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I made up a custom graveyard sound scape for you- hopefully it's intense enough! LOL! 

Click to listen, right click/save target as to download. Put on loop play and I hope you have an intensely spooky graveyard this year!

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57668

Dan


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

Check out my soundscape i posted in the forum here as well. You could end up using both.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Joe Renzetti's "Lalurie" is pretty intense and atmospheric (not musical).


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Dinosaur1972---thank you I will check it out


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Jared, Shockwave, Lostinthedark---thank you


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> I made up a custom graveyard sound scape for you- hopefully it's intense enough! LOL!
> 
> Click to listen, right click/save target as to download. Put on loop play and I hope you have an intensely spooky graveyard this year!
> 
> ...


Ummm.... *WOW!!!*

That is the creepiest graveyard soundtrack ever. Intense is the word for that. _"I am DEAD!"_

You could sell that, really.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Terra said:


> Ummm.... *WOW!!!*
> 
> That is the creepiest graveyard soundtrack ever. Intense is the word for that. _"I am DEAD!"_
> 
> You could sell that, really.


Thanks Terra! This is like my 5th or 6th soundtrack and I have contemplated making a little money, but I just have fun with it really. Maybe though- we'll see. Glad this could be of some spooky use!

Dan


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

What program did you use to make that? Pro Tools?


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

forgot to post a link to my soundscape. sorry if it confused anyone. here is the link

https://www.yousendit.com/download/MFo3TGt5eFVGR0d4dnc9PQ


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> What program did you use to make that? Pro Tools?


No, I used Reaper-

http://www.reaper.fm/

It's not so much what you use, but how you use it. Most audio DAW's are more than capable.

Jared- I like your track as well. Nice job on that.



Dan


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

A couple other Dark Ambient musicians you should check out are Raison d'Etre, Lustmord, maybe Shinjuku Thief. Lustmord's stuff might be the most intense of the three.


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Dinosaur thank you so very much.


----------



## sandpipr (May 21, 2011)

Lustmord - Strange Attractor--yep that's it


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work shockwave, I also took it, hope you don't mind. I agree you could put alot of stuff together and make an album. Very nice work.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre remake soundtrack is great for intense situations!


----------



## complication (Feb 16, 2010)

www.rockypointhauntedhouse.com

Chop chop sound effect.


----------



## complication (Feb 16, 2010)

Shockwave199 said:


> I made up a custom graveyard sound scape for you- hopefully it's intense enough! LOL!
> 
> Click to listen, right click/save target as to download. Put on loop play and I hope you have an intensely spooky graveyard this year!
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

kprimm said:


> Nice work shockwave, I also took it, hope you don't mind. I agree you could put alot of stuff together and make an album. Very nice work.


Thank you for saying that. Glad this could be of some creepy use for anyone who needs it.

Dan


----------

